# Can I feed my betta/harlequin rasboras small insects I catch outside?



## Grace (May 3, 2013)

Such as aphids, gnats, moths, even tiny earthworms? Just curious.  Milo is happy with blood worms and pellets so far, I'm just wondering if I can shake things up a little with wild insects.


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

Yes, you can. Harvesting around a light against a white wall at night can make it pretty easy to do, as well.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

one of the things i will tell folks is to think about nature...think about how these fish live and what might be in their environment that they would eat...bettas are primarily insectivores..
here in cleveland we have an invasion every spring of what is called " canadian soldiers".they are actually a species of mayfly..the largest of them i believe...
i used to go out with butterfly nets and catch hundreds of thousands of them and freeze them..great food source ; especially for breeding..


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

You should be able to. The only danger would be pesticides. I wouldn't do aphids because of that.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can cultivate "red wigglers" in your compost, one of the better earthworms for protein. Just go easy on meal worms and earthworms because of the high fat content.


----------

